# Renegades: Heel Captivator Position



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I got my renegades! I test rode yesterday through hell and highwater. Mud, water, trot/canter/gallop. Stayed on brilliantly.

However, I am unsure if I have the heel captivator is in the right position. Do I have these things on right?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

They might be a smidge low, but if they stayed on, don't mess with it.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you had any trouble with them twisting a bit on your horse's feet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Puck:

Thank you!


Faustinblack:

No trouble with that.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've got several hundered miles on my Renegades and yours look fine to me. Don't over think it, just center them on the bulbs and forget about it.....cables look to adjusted pretty good too, might increase it just a bit as the hoofs grow.....

Good job, now enjoy them!


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

I was and am an Easyboot fan, because it's the only boot I have used and they work well for me. But I though I would try a pair of Renegades. Tried them on yesterday and I love them. So easy and quick to put on. Went out for about 20 min with a brisk gait and no problems. 

I am now a fan !

Patti


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Look great to me. Best boots on the market!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

I _really_ like these boots. Rode in them a couple more times, and I feel confident they are going nowhere. Baby Girl seems comfortable and happy. I'm going my first CTR with them this weekend! Yayyy!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea, I have a pair of easy boots too and there a fine boot but the Renegades are easier to get on and off.

Renegade says not to put them on to tight, but I like mine a little tight.

Not the top strap, leave it loose.

What I found is you want the same amount of cable on each side (bottom adjustment). If you just pull the strap then one side takes up the slack and the spacing is uneven.

So lets assume the tag end of the strap, when the boot is installed will be to the outside of the hoof. Like you have it in the picture.

I use a hoof pick and slip it into the top of the inside buckle. While pulling the strap I use the hoof pick to pull the inside buckle so that the boot goes on evenly and the cables are even on both sides.

I also have a little wider spacing on a fresh trim than what's recommended so I don't have to readjust in a few weeks when the hoof grows. On a fresh trim I have probably 3/4 inch when the boots in place. It looks like you could adjust the cable length just a little longer as you don't have much space between the buckle and the boot. This will make it harder to put on as the hoof grows....

Let me also point out, the straps are velcro, and you can adjust the length of the strap to get the tag length where you want it to be without adjusting the cables.

Now, I'm not near as smart as most, so it took me several months to figure this all out....but, the more you use them the more you'll find some short cuts.....


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

Gunslinger since I am new to this boot also, thanks for the tips !


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Pattilou said:


> Gunslinger since I am new to this boot also, thanks for the tips !


Your welcome. The down side to the renegade is the cable adjustment. IMO it's a pain the the butt.

I'm sure there are many ways to do this, but what I'm trying to avoid is having to re-adjust the cables every few weeks.

So, it appears, the choices are to trim more frequently, or adjust the cables longer. When the cables (gap between boot and buckle) are longer, then when you pull them tight, the tag end will be longer.....thus the velcro...to adjust the strap length.

My wife did have one come off, coming out of the Conasauga river ford on the Iron Mountain Trail....stuck it in the mud about 3 feet from the bank....glad she bought bright red!.....but she didn't have the bottom strap tightened enough.....which then kicked off a series of adjustments along with tightening the bottom strap a little tighter than recommended all while cold, wet, and muddy.

Hey, the Renegades aren't perfect....so don't be afraid to try different things....all in all, I still prefer them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got an email from Easy Care that there's a new shoe in the offing. They are glue ones but no info on how they will be glued on.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> I just got an email from Easy Care that there's a new shoe in the offing. They are glue ones but no info on how they will be glued on.


I would be interested to hear barefoot-proponent opinions on this as an option. Seems one of the biggest objections to traditional shoes is having "no expansion" of the hoof capsule when it hits the ground because of the nails and shoe being rigid.. wouldn't this shoe have the same problem? Or does that plastic wing (which I assume is where the glue would be applied) flex somehow? Wouldn't that flexing make the glue come loose?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

May I ask what these are for?

I've never had any experience with endurance before, and these seem really interesting!  Are they just like a normal easy boot?

Thanks!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I would be interested to hear barefoot-proponent opinions on this as an option. Seems one of the biggest objections to traditional shoes is having "no expansion" of the hoof capsule when it hits the ground because of the nails and shoe being rigid.. wouldn't this shoe have the same problem? Or does that plastic wing (which I assume is where the glue would be applied) flex somehow? Wouldn't that flexing make the glue come loose?


Don't mean to direct attention away from the op, but here is a link to show the expansion and contraction that is possible in easyshoes.

Heel expansion and contraction possible in the EasyShoe - YouTube


----------

